# Bailee Whacked His Head



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My poor little Bailee has sustained a head injury today. Since he's got his wings he's had some issues with windows and has crashed several times though has not yet been injured more than a little bruise on his beak and a small headache. I watch him fly from Cookie to me and see him loving his wings so i didn't want to clip. He's been pretty good not crashing into the window the last few days, but today he did his worst damage yet. 

A few times he got spooked by the budgies flying around, and went tearing around the room but i yelled "BAILEE WINDOW" every time he headed that way, and he would change course. Then he got spooked again, and this time absolutely smashed into the window. I raced over and saw half his crest and a pile of head feathers lying in a clump on the floor and my heart just started pounding. I tried to get him to step up and he did but then took off again and very quickly smashed into the window again just as hard. By this point i was nearly hyperventilating and had tears in my eyes. I pulled the blind down which caused him to fly up on top of a cupboard, and then a fetched him down. 

He's got a decent bald spot and a nasty bruise. He's been begging head scratches off me for the last hour. I was extremely worried at first, and still am but not so much. He's been preening himself which i don't think he would do if he was feeling really terrible, and he also started a flirty dance for Cookie (though not with the same enthusiasm as normal). I'm not letting my guard down and will keep a careful eye on him, and if he's not looking great i'll get him to the vet for a check. I think he's going to be ok though. 

I clipped his wings very soon after the event. In reality i should've done it a while ago when he kept crashing into the window, but he was having so much fun flying around that i didn't want to. I just clipped 3 flights on either side (all his pretty yellow flights are gone now ) to slow him down. If he pulls more crazy stunts then he'll get a full clip, it's just NOT worth the risk of him breaking his neck.

Here are some photos of the poor baby looking a bit sorry for himself, i'm sure he's got a whopping birdy headache.


























Sympathy scratchies









Still manages to look dorky!


















Cookie has no sympathy, she was expecting head scratches.









Bird sign for "maybe we should just chop it off mum"?

If it was me with an ouchy like that i would want frozen peas on it, but i couldn't see that being an option with a little tiel.  Dad suggested a single frozen pea. 

Just in the time it's taken me to write this post he's climbed up Fizzy's cage to sit with Cookie, done a little flirting, and seems happier in himself. Hopefully that means his headache is getting less. I will keep you posted on any changes (forwards or backwards).


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!! I got so scared when I first scrolled to that first pic!!! That looks pretty bad! It's good that he's ok now-like you said though, any sign that something is wrong and it's straight to the vet with him. Head injuries are bad...I hope he feels better-Bailee's a strong little guy so he should be ok..I'm really sorry Bea!


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

awww poor guy. You should take him to the vet to make sure there's no further head injuries. He has a bald spot  hes still handsome though.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think he's ok. He's been scoffing down millet like a champion, and some of his seed mix too. I'm going out tonight, but i think i'll wheel the tiel cage to the main living area so someone can keep an eye on him. If he's not behaving totally normal by tomorrow i'll book him a vet appointment.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

awww the poor baby. it does look bad but i think he will be ok beccause it doesnt seem like he is in shcok or he wasnt last night when it happened. he did manage to fly again and wasnt laying in shock so thats a good sign


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I just got home from a musical and he seems to be back to normal.  He's been playing, eating, etc just fine, i just put him and Cookie to bed.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

thats good. we made it to 3 am last night and after night fright went to bed.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Gee. I'm going to have to start logging out. That was ally that posted that stuff but i am glad he is ok. Poor boy. What a mark he has on his head now.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

awww poor Bailee I feel so bad for him, that first pic is scarey wow I worry about that to because mine are flighted I had to clip Georgie abit because she was crazy flying like that she can still fly but not as fast I hope the little guy will be ok even with his bald spot he is a handsome boy.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I had to clip Cookie a couple of weeks ago too Laura. Bailee's completely back to normal today, so we're all happy.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm really happy to hear he's ok. I kept thinking about him today but I'm at work it's been super busy...just got a quick break and checked the post.


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh Bea, poor Bailee  His head looks so sore. Poor baby I hope he is on the mend now ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad bailee is back to normal. Hope he is on the road to recovery 

~~Sophia~~


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

How is he today Bea?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Perfectly normal.  He's been singing to Cookie, singing to me, flying about a bit, etc. Now we've just got to wait for those feathers to grow back in.

Lucky Bailee got a get well pressie from Banjo's (my neighbours tiel) owners yesterday!  He really likes it, it's a little naughts and crosses toy.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww glad he is doing ok. He is a cutie pie even with the boo boo.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Bailee continues to feel better and better.  He's on my arm talking to himself right now, and begging scratches. His boo boo doesn't look so nasty now, but still not his most lovely feature either.  In honour of Bailee's seemingly unbreakable head, i've made a special avatar, lol!!! I think it's a real miracle that he didn't break his neck or smash his skull, he's a special little guy.


----------

